# Kai my 11 week old German Shepherd!



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey all my pics are from my blackberry, I'll upload better pics from my camera later. Enjoy! :laugh: 

Here is his Pedigree 

Kai vom Yudelson pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh i am so very sorry...seems you have found my lost puppy! i will be there to collect him shortly, thanks for keeping him safe and warm for me! 

WHAT A CUTIE PIE!!!!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

He reminds me of Cullen! Same deep colors and expression!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

*puppy pictures*

Um..look I'd be careful about the driving thing. In my experience GSD's get kinda smart mouthed with cops if they get stopped...and they always get stopped 'cause they drive too fast. Just a warning. 

Jelpy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh my gosh, look at those EARS!!!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats not a dog it's a funny looking rabbit.


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

got back from the vet today he has 29 pounds and counting!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

:wub:

look at those ears!!!!

Adorable!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! he is soooo cute!!!
:wub:


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a cutie-pie! :wub:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I love it when they go through the bat ear phase!!! How utterly adorable!


----------

